# Venice Guide Service Early August Report



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)

Hot, is what it is. I actually recorded 98 degree water in one place. I've been fishing in places where deep water is close by. It seems like the fish come up to feed and then dart right back down to the cooler deep water.

The river has been hovering around 5' at the New Orleans gauge, and the fish are stuck in transition until it gets a little lower and greener. Some of the fish are in the river, some are in the bays.

Enjoy the pics;


----------



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)

more


----------

